# Fox DHX 5 Coil oder Air für Norco Six 06



## excalibur7706 (17. März 2010)

Hallo,

will den aktuellen Fox DHX 3 Coil durch einen neuen Dämpfer ersetzen.

Was ist denn besser geeignet für mein Norco Six 06, ein DHX 5 Coil oder DHX 5/4 Air?

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Female (21. März 2010)

Ich bin an meinem 07er Six einen DHX Air gefahren.
Ich persönlich mag Luft lieber, da sie erstens leichter sind (obwohl ich in keinster Weise dem Gewichtsfetischismus verfallen bin) und sie gerade für mich als eher leichtere *hüstel* Fahrerin eine bessere Abstimmung ermöglichen.
Aber das ist wohl generell eher Geschmackssache, am Six kann beides gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excalibur7706 (22. März 2010)

Also es ist jetzt ein DHX 5 Coil geworden!

Bin damit bis jetzt sehr zu frieden, ProPedal funzt echt gut! Kaum Wippen mehr beim Bergauffahren im Gegensatz zum DHX 3 Coil.

Und er spricht trotzdem echt gut an.


----------

